# Best way to pay in Continental Europe



## dannimac

Folks

Could I have some advice please?

I've checked in to the Nationwide and know they are offering a commission free credit card if you have their current account, but you have to have had it for three months. So I think I've kind of missed out on that one this time because we leave in mid May.

So what's the best alternative?

Any advice welcome.

Thanks

Diane


----------



## Stanner

Norwich & Peterborough Current Account - pay in £500/month and have free withdrawals via Visa debit card anywhere.

Miss a month and fee is £5.00 for that month, but if you are going to spend the money anyway just set up a standing order for £500 and use the N&P card to spend it.


----------



## cabby

we use two debit cards, one has only a limited amount in the account, controled by us that we use for fuel,shopping etc. The other kept as a reserve should the need arise. has worked ok for us, plus of course we do carry around 200 euros cash.100 each.

cabby


----------



## steco1958

I like the caxton euro card, load it up prior to going, you can easily top it up whilst over there also.

Works well for me.

Steve


----------



## julie1

We use the Caxton card as well. No charge for cash withdrawals and the exchange rate is usually competetive.


----------



## Spacerunner

We use Fair FX euro card pre-loaded with euros.
It can be topped up by text message and very easy to use.

If you use it as a straight debit card for purchases then it requires a signature a signature not a pin number. You can withdraw cash with it from ATMs.

Acceptable everywhere in France and Spain.

Germany is cash orientated and many retailers will not accept credit/debit cards.


----------



## BrianJP

Just use Santander Zero card with no charges and almost bank rate conversion.In Spain free cash withdrawals with Santander carsh card from Santander ATM's. Also have Post Office credit card ( actually bank of Ireland)that also gives no charges use in Europe


----------



## trevd01

BrianJP said:


> Just use Santander Zero card with no charges and almost bank rate conversion.In Spain free cash withdrawals with Santander carsh card from Santander ATM's. Also have Post Office credit card ( actually bank of Ireland)that also gives no charges use in Europe


Unfortunately, the Santander Card with those benefits is no longer available to new customers.


----------



## Addie

We have a Caxton, Santander and a Halifax Clarity.

The Halifax Clarity wins hands down.

Plus points:
Competitive exchange rate (usually the same as the prevailing rate on the day - eg 1.22 when Caxton was giving 1.18 to load cash).

£5/mth cash reward when you spend over £300 in a month. (You may need a Halifax current account also, but free to setup if so and doesn't have to be active).

While there is a charge of 1.1% interest on cash withdrawls this can be easily be limited by using your card for the transaction wherever it is accepted and withdrawing cash nearer to your statement date. So a maximum of £1.01 fee on £100 (but at a circa 4p per £1 better rate, so £4 up vs Caxton) and offset by the £5/mth reward.

Statements viewable online and 2 weeks from statement date to payment date - so plenty of time to check for any rogue transactions. There are of course fully insured. Setup to clear in full via direct debit means no risk of late fees.

Able to use at automated filling stations without the worry of it 'ring fencing' €150 of your available balance until the actual amount clears vs caxton.

No messing about "loading" or "topping up"

Additional card holder can be added without a credit check (unlike Santander)

And the big thing for me - Santander only allow you to add 3 countries at a time to your available countries. Therefore if you visit somewhere you haven't told them about (such as stopping in Luxembourg for cheap fuel) the card won't work as happened to us before our Halifax pins came.

By contrast we have used our Halifax card in 18 countries including Russia and Morocco - never once been declined / stopped, fantastic rates (we log our spend each day using the rate from xe.com - halifax is always better, never worse).


----------



## BrianJP

trevd01 said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just use Santander Zero card with no charges and almost bank rate conversion.In Spain free cash withdrawals with Santander carsh card from Santander ATM's. Also have Post Office credit card ( actually bank of Ireland)that also gives no charges use in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the Santander Card with those benefits is no longer available to new customers.
Click to expand...

Lucky me then.
Anyway free withdrawals from Santander ATM's in Spain if you have cash card still exists.
Also as does PO card, which you can also use to withdraw Foreign cash commission free from Post Offices in UK before you go away in addition to commision free card use in Europe. Very easy to apply for on line
http://www.postoffice.co.uk/finance/credit-cards-loans/credit-card


----------



## cleo

Addie said:


> We have a Caxton, Santander and a Halifax Clarity.
> 
> The Halifax Clarity wins hands down.
> 
> Plus points:
> Competitive exchange rate (usually the same as the prevailing rate on the day - eg 1.22 when Caxton was giving 1.18 to load cash).
> 
> £5/mth cash reward when you spend over £300 in a month. (You may need a Halifax current account also, but free to setup if so and doesn't have to be active).
> 
> While there is a charge of 1.1% interest on cash withdrawls this can be easily be limited by using your card for the transaction wherever it is accepted and withdrawing cash nearer to your statement date. So a maximum of £1.01 fee on £100 (but at a circa 4p per £1 better rate, so £4 up vs Caxton) and offset by the £5/mth reward.
> 
> Statements viewable online and 2 weeks from statement date to payment date - so plenty of time to check for any rogue transactions. There are of course fully insured. Setup to clear in full via direct debit means no risk of late fees.
> 
> Able to use at automated filling stations without the worry of it 'ring fencing' €150 of your available balance until the actual amount clears vs caxton.
> 
> No messing about "loading" or "topping up"
> 
> Additional card holder can be added without a credit check (unlike Santander)
> 
> And the big thing for me - Santander only allow you to add 3 countries at a time to your available countries. Therefore if you visit somewhere you haven't told them about (such as stopping in Luxembourg for cheap fuel) the card won't work as happened to us before our Halifax pins came.
> 
> By contrast we have used our Halifax card in 18 countries including Russia and Morocco - never once been declined / stopped, fantastic rates (we log our spend each day using the rate from xe.com - halifax is always better, never worse).


I concur. 
We used Caxton & Halifax recently in France. The exchange rate was 1.17 when we topped up the Caxton just before we left. While in France we used the halifax card and checked the statement when we got home and the rate varied between 1.19 & 1.20.

Prior to this trip I just used cash and my debit card abroad so probably lost ££££££££'s


----------



## jedi

Some good advice here, Diane:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money#howgood

Jed


----------



## jedi

*The debit cards from hell:* 

*Halifax Debit Card *
Spending penalty: £1.50. Load fee: 2.75%. Cash withdrawal fee: £1.50

*Lloyds Debit Card*
Spending penalty: £1. Load fee: 2.99%. Cash withdrawal: 1.5% min £2 max £4.50

*IF Debit Card *
Spending penalty: £1.50 Load fee: 2.25%. Cash withdrawal fee: £1.50 or 1.5%

*RBS Debit Card*
Spending penalty: £1.25. Load fee: 2.75%. Cash withdrawal: 2% min £2 max £5

*NatWest Debit Card*
Spending penalty: £1.25. Load fee: 2.75%. Cash withdrawal: 2% min £2 max £5

*Santander Debit Card*
Spending penalty: £1.25. Load fee: 2.75%. Cash withdrawal: 1.5% min £1.99

*And the best as recommended by Addie:* 

*Halifax ClarityWorldwide* 0% load & no cash withdrawal fee

*Loading (exchange rate fee). *Europe: 0% | Worldwide: 0%

*Cash withdrawals. Fee:* FREE | Interest: Yes even if repaid in full

*Representative APRs.* Spending: 12.9% | Cash: 12.9% (see official rate example)

*Card issuer*: Mastercard

The Clarity credit card from Halifax has no foreign exchange fee anywhere in the world, so you can get the best rate possible. Plus it doesn't charge a fee for cash withdrawals, although you will be charged interest on them even if you repay in full.

Best card to use worldwide as it gives a 'perfect' exchange rate and few other fees

(Moneysavingexpert.com)


----------



## jiwawa

Yes, using a credit card for withdrawing money from an ATM seems wrong, but it does work out best with Halifax Clarity. The 12.9% is per annum so it's pennies, really - unless you're a really big spender!

We use Nationwide credit card for purchases where we can - I _think_ that's better than the HF Clarity, but haven't actually checked their exchange rates at the same time/place.


----------



## cheshiregordon

I use my Saga card it offers commission free abroad without the need to bank with them.


----------



## dannimac

Oh my word, thank you all! I hadn't realised that there was such a variety of options.

Right off to check things out and apply!

Cheers m'dears

D


----------



## Rapide561

*EB*

Hi

Halifax Clarity for a credit card alongside the wonderful N&P debit card.

N&P details here

I used ot use a pre loaded card. Rates not as good as the Halifiax. Also, some people "worry" when the pre loaded firms website goes off line etc.

Russell


----------



## JockandRita

Hi there,

We'll be using our Nationwide Credit card for purchases, and our Norwich & Peterborough Debit card for cash withdrawals, all without incurring any charges.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## dipper17

Some people on here worry about the sun rising tomorrow! I use a credit card for everything I buy - fuel, groceries and meals etc. When I need cash I use a Caxtoncard, but I am evaluating the Clarity card. I used €400 in cash in two months. I seemed to get a better rate on the credit card.

Cheers


----------



## dannimac

Thanks, all.

Russell, I'm copying you. Have applied for the Halifax Clarity and the N&P - will be setting up DD for the former and SO for the latter. I did try to apply for the Caxton card as well but the website isn't very happy!

Thanks all - bear with me, I'm sure I will have many many more questions.

D


----------



## jedi

dipper17 said:


> Some people on here worry about the sun rising tomorrow


I can understand that seeing where you live :lol:


----------



## efjayar

Having researched this issue since Nationwide changed the goalposts, I now use the Halifax Clarity card for both purchases and cash withdrawals. There is no loading for either and only 1.19% interest on cash withdrawals if you clear your outstanding balance monthly. Nationwide, on the other hand, now charges 2% commission + £1 for both. Best advice is to check the money saving websites for up to date deals.


----------



## hblewett

BrianJP said:


> trevd01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just use Santander Zero card with no charges and almost bank rate conversion.In Spain free cash withdrawals with Santander carsh card from Santander ATM's. Also have Post Office credit card ( actually bank of Ireland)that also gives no charges use in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the Santander Card with those benefits is no longer available to new customers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky me then.
> Anyway free withdrawals from Santander ATM's in Spain if you have cash card still exists.
> Also as does PO card, which you can also use to withdraw Foreign cash commission free from Post Offices in UK before you go away in addition to commision free card use in Europe. Very easy to apply for on line
> http://www.postoffice.co.uk/finance/credit-cards-loans/credit-card
Click to expand...

Ditto, lucky me too, then!

Also, if you have the Santander Zero current account (for which you need to have a mortgage, savings or similar as well) then you can withdraw free cash anywhere in the world.


----------



## Dinks123

Just be aware...some countries do not like credit cards. In Germany even restuarants want cash. 
Just back from Portugal and credit cards not liked at some of the campsites. Debit card okay....and cash is tops!


----------



## mikeT

We also use the Santander Zero current account no fees and a very good exchange rate I got 1.2 of Friday I only use the card at a bank ATM 
all payment I pay for in euro's . It works for us and never has a problem with Santander customer services either.


----------



## barryd

Im still using the Nationwide Debit card as despite the fact it now charges it still gives a good rate.

However I am interested in this Halifax Clarity Credit card. It does sound better. I have never had a credit card as I just dont beleive in credit! So I am not really clued up on how they work. How do you go about paying it off each month when you are away? Is it possible to just set something up automatically so whatever you have spent is just paid directly from a current account?

I dont want to be in a position where I have to mess about ringing up or logging on to pay it off each month.


----------



## WildThingsKev

cheshiregordon said:


> I use my Saga card it offers commission free abroad without the need to bank with them.


We also use our Saga credit card abroad. In January were getting €1.21 conversion rate. No fees on foreign transactions and although there is a 2% cash withdrawal fee it is offset by the excellent exchange rate and the fact that Saga do not charge any interest on cash withdrawals unless you do not pay off in full at the end of the month.

_"How do you go about paying it off each month when you are away? Is it possible to just set something up automatically so whatever you have spent is just paid directly from a current account?"_

Yes, just set up a direct debit from your current account to pay the card off in full each month.


----------



## rosalan

Since Nationwide ceased being overseas friendly, we transferred £5000+ to N&P, above which sum everything using our Debit card is free.
This has proved to be an absolute joy, for should we find ourselves on a toll road and the fee is 2€ or 5€ we just flash the card and pay only the toll. Our old Lloyds Debit card, which we used at one time, really mounted up the charges even allowing for them switching the card off when in Sri Lanka :evil: even though I told them I would be there, and doing the same last week (after having visited Spain) when I got home although I had once more advised them when I would be home.

So no discussion from me.... Norwich and Peterborough for me, until they too drop the free card.

Alan


----------



## Chascass

barryd said:


> Im still using the Nationwide Debit card as despite the fact it now charges it still gives a good rate.
> 
> However I am interested in this Halifax Clarity Credit card. It does sound better. I have never had a credit card as I just dont beleive in credit! So I am not really clued up on how they work. How do you go about paying it off each month when you are away? Is it possible to just set something up automatically so whatever you have spent is just paid directly from a current account?
> 
> I dont want to be in a position where I have to mess about ringing up or logging on to pay it off each month.


Barry

If you already have a Nationwide account why not get a Nationwide credit card you receive the Visa bank rate with No Charges when used in Europe (1%in the rest of the world)

How it works is i.e. you use it between the 21st March to the 21st April what ever the balance is on 21st April must be paid by the 17th May so interest is not charged, and you can sett up a direct debit so the balance is paid by this due date

http://www.nationwide.co.uk/creditcard/default.htm

Charlie


----------



## Addie

barryd said:


> However I am interested in this Halifax Clarity Credit card. It does sound better. I have never had a credit card as I just dont beleive in credit! So I am not really clued up on how they work.


The great thing about the Halifax Clarity credit card is its by far the safest and most convenient way to spend abroad precisely because its not your money you are 'spending'!

I understand the old school way of thinking - pay and go mobile phone, pre-paid €uro card etc but in this instance I believe credit is best.

I wouldn't personally use a 'debit' card abroad because I prefer the convenience of not worrying about my own cash balance (which earns better interest elsewhere) and prefer getting a bill/statement with two weeks to check transactions before any of 'my' money is taken via direct debit from a savings account.

The exchange rate Halifax offer is so good because they hope you slip up in not having enough money in your account to clear the direct debit or make a big purchase and need to split it over several months to pay for it. Both of these eventualities are very easy to avoid.

I'm not discrediting the N&P debit card though - it sounds the best way fees wise to withdraw cash if the rate matches the Clarity - making the £5 Clarity bonus pure profit.

I believe Santander will eventually withdraw their Zero card as they are already making things difficult for existing customers by imposing the 3 month / 3 countries rule and others (see Martin Lewis' forum).


----------



## barryd

Chascass said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im still using the Nationwide Debit card as despite the fact it now charges it still gives a good rate.
> 
> However I am interested in this Halifax Clarity Credit card. It does sound better. I have never had a credit card as I just dont beleive in credit! So I am not really clued up on how they work. How do you go about paying it off each month when you are away? Is it possible to just set something up automatically so whatever you have spent is just paid directly from a current account?
> 
> I dont want to be in a position where I have to mess about ringing up or logging on to pay it off each month.
> 
> 
> 
> Barry
> 
> If you already have a Nationwide account why not get a Nationwide credit card you receive the Visa bank rate with No Charges when used in Europe (1%in the rest of the world)
> 
> How it works is i.e. you use it between the 21st March to the 21st April what ever the balance is on 21st April must be paid by the 17th May so interest is not charged, and you can sett up a direct debit so the balance is paid by this due date.
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Thanks. So could I set up a direct debit from my Lloyds account which is my main current account to automatically pay on say the 25th of each month the amount due? How would they know what was due though?

Are cash withdrawls charged for though? The Clarity card from Halifax appears to charge a small amount so presume Nationwide does as well.

The key then is to avoid cash withdrawls as much as possible and just spend on the card all the time.


----------



## Addie

JWW said:


> We use Nationwide credit card for purchases where we can - I _think_ that's better than the HF Clarity, but haven't actually checked their exchange rates at the same time/place.


I suspect the actual exchange rate will be near identical. We log our spend each day using XE.com and Halifax is always within 0.5p of that - usually in our favour.

Don't forget - spend over £300pm on Halifax and get £5 cash credit reward on your account which goes to offset the 1.1% interest on withdrawls that are already upto 4p per £1 better than a pre-loaded card.


----------



## barryd

I guess the Halifax Credit card is the way to go then Addie. So just explain to me how you pay it off each month by direct debit. As long as I can avoid a manual transaction then I will go with it and like you say the £5 will probably offset the cash withdrawls so its pretty much like the good old days of the Nationwide Flex as long as its easy to pay off.


----------



## Chascass

Barry

With you saying you had a Flex account I assumed it was you main account, the Nationwide select credit card is only available to main account holders, I would check with your local branch to be certain.

Charlie


----------



## SNandJA

jedi said:


> Some good advice here, Diane:
> 
> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money#howgood
> 
> Jed


We check advice on the Money Savings Expert website and went for a Post Office Credit Card when Clarity was not available and nationwide stopped issuing cards to non Nationwide customers. (I think it is still listed as one of the best of the rest on the site) It is Mastercard/Visa and we have used it extensively in Europe, India, USA and a few times in South America (Peru Chile, Brasil). Never had a single problem and used for fuel in European filling stations where you put the card in before the pump will commence delivery. (Technology is improving all the time here and the pumps often recognise a UK card and change the display to English) Exchange rates are applied to each transaction at the rate on the date that the purchase was made. I bought a Netbook in the US on a day when the rate of exchange was the most competitive and saved about a fiver on the deal! The rates of exchange you are given are listed on your monthly statement. We don't use it for cash withdrawals overseas but you can use it interest free to obtain foreign exchange if you use the Post Office but only in UK. Post Office have good online rates but not always the best - usually beaten for local pick up by Sainsbury's. (See Money Savings Expert)
NB as Martin Lewis says on the site, pay it off in full each month. We've done this and in the years we have had it have not paid interest or commission on foreign transactions.

Steve


----------



## mikeT

Addie said:


> I believe Santander will eventually withdraw their Zero card as they are already making things difficult for existing customers by imposing the 3 month / 3 countries rule and others (see Martin Lewis' forum).


Me thinks this 90 days use outside the UK is a security thing also the 3 countries rule.
I know a lot people have had problems with Santander but I speak as I find 
If I did not trust them or if I had any problems I would move banks.


----------



## blackbirdbiker

steco1958 said:


> I like the caxton euro card, load it up prior to going, you can easily top it up whilst over there also.
> 
> Works well for me.
> 
> Steve


Yep agree with Steve. The Caxton card is very good we've used it for three years now and never had a problem.

Keith


----------



## barryd

I just tried to get a Halifax Clarity card online. I thought I might as well apply myself instead of Mrs D (who is already a Halifax customer) and they wont let me have one!!!!

This is the message I get at the end of the application.

_*I regret to inform you that after careful consideration your application has not been successful on this occasion.

We, like many other financial organisations, have our own unique scoring and underwriting criteria, which are used to assess each customer's application. Unfortunately, on this occasion your application has fallen outside of our standard criteria, and as a result we're unable to offer you a facility with us at this time.

As part of our assessment we may have referred to a credit reference agency and if you need to contact them you can request a copy of your credit file by sending a cheque for £2.00 to

Experian Credit Report Services
Experian Ltd
PO Box 1135
Warrington
WA55 1EP*_

I wonder why they refused me and what their criteria is. I have never had a bad debt in my life. I owe nothing to nobody and never have apart from a mortgage I paid off years ago. My income is certainly above average. How could they refuse me? Or maybe thats just it. My record is so good they wont make any money out of me perhaps. Either that or its the fact Im self employed.

Im actually flipping offended!

EDIT: I just applied again, I put myself as employed and dropped my income considerably and it looks like its being accepted. Sadly I wont know which one it was that they didnt like the first time.

Im not sure I want to bother with them now.


----------



## jedi

barryd said:


> I wonder why they refused me and what their criteria is. I have never had a bad debt in my life. I owe nothing to nobody and never have apart from a mortgage I paid off years ago. My income is certainly above average. How could they refuse me? Or maybe thats just it. My record is so good they wont make any money out of me perhaps. Either that or its the fact Im self employed.


Interesting one, Barry. I am in a similar situation - never owed money in my life, only borrowing was mortgage (long since paid off), occasionally use credit card but paid off by DD each month.

I have only tried to buy something on credit once. It was for some furniture for a house I was in the process of buying (I was paying cash for the house!). Filled out the form with the shop assistant and when I told him I'd never used credit before, he said _'that may be a problem cos you have no credit history' _ :roll:

Like you said, they won't make any money out of you. It was probably, though, your employment status (unfairly). I was going to apply for one last night, but as I become temporarily unemployed on Friday, I decided it would be refused.

Still looks like a good card and I will get one when I'm back at work in September.

Some of the other cards mentioned in this thread are also recommended on moneysaving expert.com.

Jed


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

A general post.

The number of times you hand over a card to pay, and then the person walks off to get the card machine is less often than it used to be I think, but is still an opportunity for my card details to be taken. Some places still use the yellow duplicate slips with your card imprint on them, so can copy the details at their leisure!

Each time I pay with it could be an opportunity for details to be taken and all that entails. So I'm beginning to think that cash withdrawals may cost a little more but is less risk of hassle. Especially if you find a cash machine in a bank lobby to withdraw more securely in.

It may be true that if your details are taken, when you notice the bank will cover your loss, and may issue a new card having stopped yours, but for a long mobile trip abroad losing the use of any card can be a big deal. 

I think thats also a good reason to not set up a monthly payment to pay off your outstanding credit balance in full. If a card is cloned as far as I know the bank will cover losses from when you become aware of them, so you still need to keep an eye on things! I wouldn't want the worst case scenario of my credit card maxed out, followed shortly by an emptied current account beacuse of my chosen automation, and that debit card stopped too  I have an automated payment for the monthly minimum in case I mess up and end up with big penalties, but how much I put into my current account, and then transfer to pay off my credit card is only a monthly chore.

Paying off each card, on banks websites, is easy to set up wether you want to automatically pay the minimum (which they work out for you), or all of it. Same when you log on to check, options are usually the minimum, all of it (although usually current monthly statement balance, which may not be all of it if you've spent since) or a figure you choose (which could be statement balance plus recent spending)

A widely accepted travel tip is to use two wallets or purses, one you use regularly with maybe an ancient inoperative visa card (so a thief still thinks it looks worth stealing) and day to day cash, so if it gets stolen you lose nothing of much value, and then a second that stays mostly hidden with your main card and maybe the majority of the cash. Always handing over your main card seems the opposite of this?



My 2p

Jason


----------



## barryd

jedi said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why they refused me and what their criteria is. I have never had a bad debt in my life. I owe nothing to nobody and never have apart from a mortgage I paid off years ago. My income is certainly above average. How could they refuse me? Or maybe thats just it. My record is so good they wont make any money out of me perhaps. Either that or its the fact Im self employed.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting one, Barry. I am in a similar situation - never owed money in my life, only borrowing was mortgage (long since paid off), occasionally use credit card but paid off by DD each month.
> 
> I have only tried to buy something on credit once. It was for some furniture for a house I was in the process of buying (I was paying cash for the house!). Filled out the form with the shop assistant and when I told him I'd never used credit before, he said _'that may be a problem cos you have no credit history' _ :roll:
> 
> Like you said, they won't make any money out of you. It was probably, though, your employment status (unfairly). I was going to apply for one last night, but as I become temporarily unemployed on Friday, I decided it would be refused.
> 
> Still looks like a good card and I will get one when I'm back at work in September.
> 
> Some of the other cards mentioned in this thread are also recommended on moneysaving expert.com.
> 
> Jed
Click to expand...

It will be interesting to see if they pick up on the fact that they have had two applications from the same person in half an hour. One denied and one accepted!


----------



## HurricaneSmith

grizzlyj said:


> A widely accepted travel tip is to use two wallets or purses, one .......with maybe an ancient inoperative visa card (so a thief still thinks it looks worth stealing) ....... and then a second that stays mostly hidden with......the majority of the cash.


This is exactly what I do, but backed up with dummy cards and real notes from other countries that have no significant value.

No thief is going to hang around checking the expiry date of the cards, he'll just leg it and you walk away perfectly safe. :lol:


----------



## merctoby

*Germany !!*

hello every body enjoyed reading your posts here , great debate !.my wife seems to disagree , as we did not have trouble with our dredit card in germany , but i did say this was in 2008! but not as motorhomers , we were visiting my son , based in the army , and looking for then the best breed of motorhome for us , can some body please explain what has changed or what you have by experience which i am sure you have all the most acceptable answers . as we have not been over in those countries , whilst driving and camping .

be much obliged , thanks again 
dent,


----------



## barryd

Thanks for bumping the thread and reminding me to send off my Halifax Clarity card application. I just read the thread again and it seems I also have to have a Halifax Current account to qualify for the £5 loyalty bonus so will have to apply for one of them now as well!

In response to the question above I think it probably pays to have a couple of options. Hopefully this year I will now have the Clarity Credit card and the old Nationwide Flex Debit card. The likelyhood of both being refused is not very high. I had no problems in Germany with the Nationwide Card and as Addie said earlier he has had no problems with the Clarity Credit card either in 18 countries although I dont think he goes to Germany!


----------



## JockandRita

Having left the UK on holiday on 7th April, we've had no problems in France or Spain with the Nationwide CC for fuel, tolls, Aires, etc, nor the N&P Debit card for cash withdrawals, and no charges applied to either.

HTH,

Jock.

P.S. Getting between £0.824 and £0.827 as an exchange rate on cash withdrawals, on our N&P account.


----------



## merctoby

*What The Heck! Is !*

what are these caxtons or caxton cards i read about in here never heard of them !, the wife wants to know more now as she is thinking £££££££££, she always does ,

it helps i guess , i am the type of guy that wants a pair of jeans 1st shop in out , 
the missus goes round and round the block and then after a couple of hours goes round again to get what she is after me i am  tired !!.

so please inform us or she for me what is the best way of travelling europe for fuel , savings shopping savings , and general stuff , and maybe i get to spend  . but 0% cash withdrawals , diesel what ever really .

we just fill up normally , but that is because you spend what you got , and you know what this is , but over their hidden charge,s % . we are going 6 weeks , so this will be a good spend i guess , 
got to save the pennies ,

denton.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money

Excellent advice on Martin Lewis site - link above.


----------

